# S&W 9C same problem that Shield trigger notice from S&W



## Boston (Sep 7, 2013)

I have both a shield 9mm and a 9c S&W. I checked my trigger safety on the Shield and found it ok. I then decided to check my 9c and found that even though the safety tab was showing, I held the weapon with the muzzle pointed upward and noticed that the safety tab had moved upward a little. I then pressed the upper portion of the trigger which should have stayed locked because of the safety tab. The tab slipped over the frame and allowed the trigger to activate the striker. I contacted S&W and they told me to send the 9c to them for inspection. I am posting this so that other owners of the 9c can check their weapon for the same issue.


----------

